# 

## budynbudyn

Witam na wstepie witam wszystkich forumowiczow  :smile:  jestem poczatkujacy na tym forum wiec prosze o wyrozumialosc moje pytanie moze wyda si naiwne ale co tam  :smile:  musze je zadac co powiecie o takim zestawie do stanu surowego zamknietego jego zadanie to wyc i mrugac jak sie zlodzieje dostana do domu i beda szabrowac  juz mnie dwa razy odwiedzili z okna gdzie mieszkam widze swoja budowe i uslysze syrene no i element zaskoczenia dla amatorow kwasnych jablek tez sie liczy zestaw wyglada tak :

 centralka CA-5 KPL LED 
sygnalizator TI 710 
Czujka COBALT  sztuk 2 
OBUDOWA  jakas  :smile: 
 do tego jeszcze akumulator zelowy  pojemnosc ok 20 ah na wszelki wypadek

 prosze o wyrok znajacych sie w tej materii 
z gory dzieki

----------


## fenix2

Może być, tylko czy nie warto zrobić od razu docelowego systemu, tylko inwestować w jakieś przejściowe rozwiązania?
Pociągniesz docelowa instalacje alarmową, kilkanaście czujek i po kłopocie i tak musisz to zrobić przed tynkami.

----------


## budynbudyn

> Może być, tylko czy nie warto zrobić od razu docelowego systemu, tylko inwestować w jakieś przejściowe rozwiązania?
> Pociągniesz docelowa instalacje alarmową, kilkanaście czujek i po kłopocie i tak musisz to zrobić przed tynkami.


jestem otwarty na propozycje  chce stworzyc taki system ktory potem rozwine i bedzi systemem docelowym czyli wykorzystam podzespoly w docelowej  instalacji. Chce kupic zestaw nie jakis najtanszy nic ni warty z chin a cos co potem mi sie przyda  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

Nie wiem, jak rozbudowany system planujesz. 
Czujki czy sygnalizator wykorzystasz spokojnie, ale centrala jest strasznie "biedna".
To może zostaw to jak jest tylko weź np. centrale CA-10 ona wystarcza do zwykłego domu jednorodzinnego. Potem możesz to rozbudowac o ekspander wejść jak zajdzie potrzeba czy inne bajery.
I proponuje do tego powiadamianie SMS na GSM2 ELMES.

----------


## budynbudyn

> Nie wiem, jak rozbudowany system planujesz. 
> Czujki czy sygnalizator wykorzystasz spokojnie, ale centrala jest strasznie "biedna".
> To może zostaw to jak jest tylko weź np. centrale CA-10 ona wystarcza do zwykłego domu jednorodzinnego. Potem możesz to rozbudowac o ekspander wejść jak zajdzie potrzeba czy inne bajery.
> I proponuje do tego powiadamianie SMS na GSM2 ELMES.


potrzebuje straszaka (nie za drogiego, chyba sie pogodze z tym ze centralka i manipulator zostana mi na pamiatke to wydatek ok 250 zl czyli jak spelni swoje zadanie juz sie zwrocil)  zanim zaczne cos na budowie zostawiac typu instalacje elektryczna docelowa inst. alarmowa inst. CO inst. wodna jakies narzedzia. jeszcze wazna uwaga budowa  nieogrzewana czyli temeratury beda takie w srodku jak na zewnatrz czujki nie oszaleja w takim zimnie? wybralem dualne  podczerwien i mikrofala niby sa bardziej odporne na niskie temperatury. dobrze mysle?

----------


## fenix2

> potrzebuje straszaka (nie za drogiego, chyba sie pogodze z tym ze centralka i manipulator zostana mi na pamiatke to wydatek ok 250 zl czyli jak spelni swoje zadanie juz sie zwrocil)  zanim zaczne cos na budowie zostawiac typu instalacje elektryczna docelowa inst. alarmowa inst. CO inst. wodna jakies narzedzia. jeszcze wazna uwaga budowa  nieogrzewana czyli temeratury beda takie w srodku jak na zewnatrz czujki nie oszaleja w takim zimnie? wybralem dualne  podczerwien i mikrofala niby sa bardziej odporne na niskie temperatury. dobrze mysle?


W środku zawsze cieplej niż na zewnątrz nic nie powinno się dziać. Przynajmniej ja nie zauważyłem żadnych zgłoszeń z instalacji prze zemnie wykonywanych gdzie przez zimę nie było ogrzewania.

----------


## budynbudyn

a cos takiego ?
CZUJNIK VIDICON IX
PIR+MW 

cos warte sa te czujki?

----------


## fenix2

NIe wiem ja preferuje tylko Satel oraz Paradox.

----------


## robertsz

VIDICON IX, kiedyś dawniej to był VIDICON MATRIX.
Dobra czujka z regulacją czułości. Napewno warta swojej ceny.

Użyj wspomnianego ELMES GSM2, oprócz powiadamiania będziesz mógł zdalnie uzbroić i rozbroić taki alarm.
Może być taka potrzeba, gdy zacznie wyć bez powodu, sprawdzisz przez okno i zdalnie skasujesz alarm.

Instalacja alarmowa powinna działać normalnie, zwykłe PIRy mogą szaleć, lepszym wyborem będzie wspomniana czujka dualna.
Mi niestety zdażył się pad akumulatora, instalowałem alarm w lipcu, było OK, teraz jest połowa stycznia i akumulator umiera po 2-3 godzinach braku prądu. Wcześniej trzymał 2 dni.
Całość jest na nieocieplonym strychu.

----------


## budynbudyn

czyli chyba zostanę przy pierwotnej konfiguracji ca-10 kusi ale z manipulatorem centralka wyjdzie 3 razy drożej niz ac-5 i jeszcze pytanko ile będzie działać  alarm na zasilaniu z baterii np. 20 ah ? a czy ten GSM2 ELMES. da sie polaczyc  z ca-5 i w jaki sposob to dziala potem razem?

----------


## fenix2

> ... a czy ten GSM2 ELMES. da sie polaczyc  z ca-5 i w jaki sposob to dziala potem razem?


Da się podłączyć. GSM2 jest wysterowany wyjściami z dowolnej centrali.

----------


## fenix2

> Mi niestety zdażył się pad akumulatora, instalowałem alarm w lipcu, było OK, teraz jest połowa stycznia i akumulator umiera po 2-3 godzinach braku prądu. Wcześniej trzymał 2 dni.
> Całość jest na nieocieplonym strychu.


Niestety tak działa zimno na akumulatory. Dlatego nie zalecam docelowego montażu w nieocieplanych pomieszczeniach.
ELMES GSM2 ma fajne możliwości możesz poprzez SMS sterować rożnymi urządzeniami ON/OFF. Jak również rozbrajać/zazbrajac alarm.

----------


## Yaa

> Nie wiem, jak rozbudowany system planujesz. 
> Czujki czy sygnalizator wykorzystasz spokojnie, ale centrala jest strasznie "biedna".
> To może zostaw to jak jest tylko weź np. centrale CA-10 ona wystarcza do zwykłego domu jednorodzinnego. Potem możesz to rozbudowac o ekspander wejść jak zajdzie potrzeba czy inne bajery.
> I proponuje do tego powiadamianie SMS na GSM2 ELMES.


tez jestem zainteresowana tematem ( cos prostego co mozna potem rozbudowac)
czy mozesz wyjasnic bardziej łopatologicznie ?  :smile: 
tu albo pv...

co to za sprzet proponujesz ?

----------


## budynbudyn

jaki to byl akumulator ja mam zamiar dac 20 ah  zelowy  zamkne go jeszcz do pudelka styropianowego  :smile:  moze to cos da ile w taki wypadku bedzie dzialac alarm na baterii o tej pojemnosci ?

----------


## fenix2

> tez jestem zainteresowana tematem ( cos prostego co mozna potem rozbudowac)
> czy mozesz wyjasnic bardziej łopatologicznie ? 
> tu albo pv...
> 
> co to za sprzet proponujesz ?


'

A konkretniej o co pytasz? Co Cie interesuje?





> jaki to byl akumulator ja mam zamiar dac 20 ah  zelowy  zamkne go jeszcz do pudelka styropianowego  moze to cos da ile w taki wypadku bedzie dzialac alarm na baterii o tej pojemnosci ?


Wszystko zależy od poboru prądu (ilość urządzeń) i temperatury. Ale powiedzmy około 48h powinno wytrzymać. 
A będziesz miał zasilanie 230v czy pojedziesz na akumulatorach? Styro nic nie da.

----------


## robertsz

> ile będzie działać  alarm na zasilaniu z baterii np. 20 ah ?


Musisz zrobić tzw. bilans prądów.
Jest to omówione chyba w każdej instrukcji SATELA.




> a czy ten GSM2 ELMES. da sie polaczyc  z ca-5 i w jaki sposob to dziala potem razem?


Da się podłączyć, w instrukcji CA-5 jest wymieniona taka funkcja (nr 7).

Zastanów się nad centralą MICRA.
Jest to napewno nowsze rozwiązanie, ma w sobie moduł GSM i przede wszystkim, po skończonej budowie masz szanse to odsprzedać na Allegro.
CA-5 możesz jedynie przybić gwoździem do ściany, to zabytek.

----------


## budynbudyn

Zastanawialem sie czy da rade to na aku poscic  wtedy dalbym 225ah tylko nie wiem ile by to dzialalo na tej baterii ale to oddzielny temat juz chyba sie z niego wyleczylem . A w zestawie alarmowym mialbym dwie czujki sygnalizator centralke i manipulator czyli duzo nie ma no i moze jeszcze gsm2 elmes

----------


## fenix2

Mogę polecić również dobre centrale firmy *ROPAM* np. NEO z wbudowanym GSM. Dobry stosunek jakości i możliwości do ceny.

----------


## Yaa

> '
> 
> A konkretniej o co pytasz? Co Cie interesuje?
> 
> .


no ja wlasnie bym chciala jakas centralke, nie za droga, poki co do budynku w trakcie budowy z mozliwoscia rozbudowania w przyszlosci
fundusze dosc ograniczone, wiec jak najwiecej we wlasnym zakresie
powiadomienie na telefon tez mile widziane

elektryk pociagnie mi kabelki przy okazji instalacji
kontaktrony w oknach juz mam

no i nie wiem co w zwiazku z tym powinnam zakupic

----------


## budynbudyn

czytam biegam po stronach czytam specyfikacje micra ropam ca-10 wszystko fajne ale duzo drozsze potrzebuje cos co mnie przekona do alarmow ze to dziala  :smile:  :smile:   szybko i nie za drogo ale zeby spelnialo swoje zadanie jak mowilem z ca-5 bedzie mila pamiatka  :smile:

----------


## fenix2

> czytam biegam po stronach czytam specyfikacje micra ropam ca-10 wszystko fajne ale duzo drozsze potrzebuje cos co mnie przekona do alarmow ze to dziala   szybko i nie za drogo ale zeby spelnialo swoje zadanie jak mowilem z ca-5 bedzie mila pamiatka


Jak chcesz tanio to kup np. CB32N albo jeszcze tańszą chińszczyznę z alledrogo.  
http://allegro.pl/alarmy-zestawy-alarmowe-46116?change_view=1&order=p

----------


## fenix2

> no ja wlasnie bym chciala jakas centralke, nie za droga, poki co do budynku w trakcie budowy z mozliwoscia rozbudowania w przyszlosci
> fundusze dosc ograniczone, wiec jak najwiecej we wlasnym zakresie
> powiadomienie na telefon tez mile widziane
> 
> elektryk pociagnie mi kabelki przy okazji instalacji
> kontaktrony w oknach juz mam
> 
> no i nie wiem co w zwiazku z tym powinnam zakupic


Niewiem ile $$$ chcesz wydać na chwilę obecną. I na ile rozbudowany to ma być system w przyszłości.  :Confused:

----------


## budynbudyn

> Jak chcesz tanio to kup np. CB32N albo jeszcze tańszą chińszczyznę z alledrogr.  
> http://allegro.pl/alarmy-zestawy-ala...view=1&order=p


jak pisalem chce na tyle tanio zeby dzialalo i nie chce chinszczyzna najmarniejszego sortu

----------


## Yaa

> Niewiem ile $$$ chcesz wydać na chwilę obecną. I na ile rozbudowany to ma być system w przyszłości.


ja tez za bardzo nie wiem  :smile: 
ale jak najmniej, ale zeby uzyskac jakis sensowny efekt  :smile: 
potrzebuje zeby mi ktos cos doradzil
a w przyszlosci...no coz, napewno bez wodotryskow ( bo kasa) ale nie wiem tez dokladnie czego moge oczekiwac po centralce i systemie
...bo ja taka dosyc zielona w temacie  :sad:

----------


## fenix2

> ja tez za bardzo nie wiem 
> ale jak najmniej, ale zeby uzyskac jakis sensowny efekt 
> potrzebuje zeby mi ktos cos doradzil
> a w przyszlosci...no coz, napewno bez wodotryskow ( bo kasa) ale nie wiem tez dokladnie czego moge oczekiwac po centralce i systemie
> ...bo ja taka dosyc zielona w temacie


Taki standard to mogę polecić to co wyżej CA10 (16wejść) + GSM2 lub VERSA. Zależny ile tych kontaktronów masz i jak to będzie spięte. 
Jeżeli coś bardziej wypasionego to centrale INTEGRA.

Ja jestem zdania że żeby dobrze dobrać system to trzeba to robić na żywo.

----------


## Yaa

> Taki standard to mogę polecić to co wyżej CA10 (16wejść) + GSM2 lub VERSA. Zależny ile tych kontaktronów masz i jak to będzie spięte. 
> Jeżeli coś bardziej wypasionego to centrale INTEGRA.


a jaka to firma ? i jaki koszt mniej wiecej ?

okien jest 14 w jednej polowce i 9 w drugiej ( blizniak)
poki nie bedzie zamieszkany, najlepiej jakby obie polowki podpiac pod 1 centralke a dopiero potem dokipic druga i zrobic 2 niezalezne systemy
da sie tak ?

----------


## fenix2

> a jaka to firma ? i jaki koszt mniej wiecej ?
> 
> okien jest 14 w jednej polowce i 9 w drugiej ( blizniak)
> poki nie bedzie zamieszkany, najlepiej jakby obie polowki podpiac pod 1 centralke a dopiero potem dokipic druga i zrobic 2 niezalezne systemy
> da sie tak ?


Tyle okien, a ile skrzydeł (kontaktronów na okno).  :Smile: 
Satel CA-10. Odpowiednio łącząc kontaktrony można zmieścić się w tych 16 wejściach. A później można rozdzielić na 2 systemy jeżeli kabelkologia na to pozwoli!?

----------


## Yaa

> Tyle okien, a ile skrzydeł (kontaktronów na okno). 
> Satel CA-10. Odpowiednio łącząc kontaktrony można zmieścić się w tych 16 wejściach. A później można rozdzielić na 2 systemy jeżeli kabelkologia na to pozwoli!?


skrzydel 18 + 13 
no tak, w kazdym skrzydle otwieranym sa kontaktrony

a tak w skrocie, jakie dodatkowe funkcje obsluguje integra w stosunku do ca-10 ?

----------


## budynbudyn

witam 
Wracam z  niewielkimi zmianami co powiecie na taki zestawy:
-akumulator 7,2Ah BOSCH 
-obudowa z transformatorem 40VA,
-płyta CA-10
-duży manipulator CA-10KLCD 
-syrena Satel SP-500 
Do tego  czujki:
-PIR BOSCH BPR2-W12
-dual PIR+MW BOSCH BDL2-W12G 

badz zestaw inny:
 centralka versa-10 
 manipulator VERSA-LCDM-WH

Do tego tez czujki:
-PIR BOSCH BPR2-W12
-dual PIR+MW BOSCH BDL2-W12G 

jak mowicie czym sie roznilyby te dwa zestawy ktory lepszy i czemu ?
upadl pomysl instalacji tymczasowej odrazu instalacja docelowa.
 pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

Ca10 - do 16WE, 6WY, 4 strefy;
Versa10 - do 30WE, 12Wy, 2 strefy;

----------


## budynbudyn

> Ca10 - do 16WE, 6WY, 4 strefy;
> Versa10 - do 30WE, 12Wy, 2 strefy;


czyli która centralka lepsza  nowocześniejsza lepsza w obsludze programowaniu uzytkowaniu mniej awaryjna  versa wydaje sie lepsza wieksza mozliwosc rozbudowy jedyny minus to 2 strefy ale w domu i tak raczej dwie strefy sie stosuje  Góra-dół  no i versa nawet kilka zloty tansza  o co w tym chodzi  :smile: 
drugie pytanie co mozna  pod az tyle wyjsc podpiac : sygnalizator , moduł gsm,  syntezator mowy, co jeszcze ? pozdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc
pytanie trzecie czy wszystkie wejścia/wyjscia są dostępne od razu czy trzeba dokupić kartę rozszerzeń?

----------


## budynbudyn

> czyli która centralka lepsza  nowocześniejsza lepsza w obsludze programowaniu uzytkowaniu mniej awaryjna  versa wydaje sie lepsza wieksza mozliwosc rozbudowy jedyny minus to 2 strefy ale w domu i tak raczej dwie strefy sie stosuje  Góra-dół  no i versa nawet kilka zloty tansza  o co w tym chodzi 
> drugie pytanie co mozna  pod az tyle wyjsc podpiac : sygnalizator , moduł gsm,  syntezator mowy, co jeszcze ? pozdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc
> pytanie trzecie czy wszystkie wejścia/wyjscia są dostępne od razu czy trzeba dokupić kartę rozszerzeń?


Chyba nie dostan odpowiedzi  :wink:

----------


## fenix2

> czyli która centralka lepsza  nowocześniejsza lepsza w obsludze programowaniu uzytkowaniu mniej awaryjna  versa wydaje sie lepsza wieksza mozliwosc rozbudowy jedyny minus to 2 strefy ale w domu i tak raczej dwie strefy sie stosuje  Góra-dół  no i versa nawet kilka zloty tansza  o co w tym chodzi 
> drugie pytanie co mozna  pod az tyle wyjsc podpiac : sygnalizator , moduł gsm,  syntezator mowy, co jeszcze ? pozdrawiam i dziekuje za pomoc
> pytanie trzecie czy wszystkie wejścia/wyjscia są dostępne od razu czy trzeba dokupić kartę rozszerzeń?





> Chyba nie dostan odpowiedzi


Odpowiedź

----------


## T0MII

> Mogę polecić również dobre centrale firmy *ROPAM* np. NEO z wbudowanym GSM. Dobry stosunek jakości i możliwości do ceny.


No właśnie szukając alarmu dla siebie (na razie SSO z zabitymi oknami) zaproponowano mi Ropam Neo-Ps.
Zastanawia mnie czy jestem w stanie wykorzystać jej możliwości.
Centrala będzie obsługiwać 8 czujek PIR, plus ewentualne kontaktrony (2 bramy garażowe, drzwi garażowe i drzwi główne).
Najprawdopodobniej jeden manipulator.
Podział domu na dwie strefy (wszystkie sypialnie są na górze, więc idąc spać chciałbym załączać alarm na dole).
Manipulator będzie w domu w korytarzu więc wjeżdżając do garażu (brama uruchamiana pilotem) chce aby była zwłoka czasowa lub rozbrojenie alarmu pilotem. 
Do tego chciałbym żeby załączenie alarmu (wychodząc z domu) powodowało zjazd z wydajnością wentylacji do 10%, oraz wyłączenie cyrkulacji cwu. 

Nie chciał bym jednak w czasie budowy używać manipulatora TPR-1 (jest stosunkowo drogi, myślę że również łatwo go ubrudzić, zniszczyć). Czy ta centrala jest w stanie chodzić bez manipulatora tzn. rozbrajanie i uzbrajanie z pilota, czy raczej się w coś takiego nie bawić i po prostu pilnować aby podczas brudnych robót manipulator owinięty był w folie. 

Co sądzisz o tych centralach? Czy nie mam się czego obawiać? Czy nie jest to zbyt zaawansowany sprzęt do moich potrzeb?

----------


## fenix2

Centrale możesz uzbrajać/rozbrajać pilotem lub poprzez telefon SMS lub CLIP.
Jest to dobra centralka. Myślę że będzie odpowiednia do twoich potrzeb. 
Co do stref to są dwie: jedna strefa główna oraz strefa wewnętrzna NOC.

----------


## Maanniutek

Powiem tak, Satel CA5 wystarczająca centrala do systemów małych lub na prowizorki budowlane. Jeśłi myślicie o  docelowy systemie to tak jak kolega wspomniał może być CA10 ale również może być Versa co bardziej polecam. 
Nikt nie wspomniał o parametrach central:
CA5 obsłuży tylko 5 czujników i ma tylko 3 wyjścia do alarmów, 1 strefa ( koszt ok 320 pln netto z Klaw LCD)
CA10 16 czujników i 6 wyjść, 4 strefy ( koszt ok 500 z LCD)
Versa 32 czujniki i 12 wyjść dodatkowo można do niej podłączyć moduł ETHM do sterowania przez internet, 2 strefy w 2 trybach dzień i noc.( koszt ok 520 z LCD)

JEśłi chodzi o Moduł GSM to my stosujemy Satel GPRST2 cena ok 330 pln z anteną netto, jest uniwersalny ma 5 wejść sygnałowych i 4 numery tel można zaprogramować

Koleżanko uczulam na elektryków rozkładających kabelki, prawidłowo do każdego urządzenia powinien być oddzielny kabelek najlepiej 6x0,5mm. Niektórzy elektrycy nie mają o tym pojęcia i robią po kilka urządzeń na jednym kablu a potem nie ma jak tego podłączyć lub jednym kablem 16 żyłowym oblecą cały dom.

Pozdr,
Mariusz

----------


## Maanniutek

a zapomniałem z takich dość zaawansowanych central to polecam też Paradox Digiplex Evo48 jest dość tani a bardzo dobry.

----------


## budynbudyn

witam odgrzebuje temacik wreszcie chyba cos zrobie na budowie w kwesti alarmu i  ostateczna mam prawie identyczne zestawy roznia sie jedynie czujkami ktore wybrac, dodam ze mam zwierzątko pieska mniej niz  10 kg .
podam linki do alegro ktora wersja najlepsza? :bash: 
dzieki za szybka rade 
pozdrawiam.
http://allegro.pl/satel-versa-10-7-c...175848346.html
http://allegro.pl/satel-versa-10-7-c...200713896.html
http://allegro.pl/satel-zestaw-alarm...195440773.html

----------


## fenix2

> witam odgrzebuje temacik wreszcie chyba cos zrobie na budowie w kwesti alarmu i  ostateczna mam prawie identyczne zestawy roznia sie jedynie czujkami ktore wybrac, dodam ze mam zwierzątko pieska mniej niz  10 kg .
> podam linki do alegro ktora wersja najlepsza?
> dzieki za szybka rade 
> pozdrawiam.
> ....


Zestawy różnią się minimalnie. Stosowałem czujki NV500 i są OK (jest odporna na zwierzęta do 16kg).
Tak na przyszłość nie podawaj linków z alle tylko normalnie podawaj specyfikację to za kilka dni aukcja wygaśnie i nic nie będzie wiadomo. 
Z tego co pamiętam Bosch ISC-BPR2-W12 nie nadają się jeżeli w domu będą zwierzęta.

----------


## budynbudyn

Dzieki za odpowiedz masz racje te bosche nie sa odporne na zwierzaki ale juz to wyczytalem i sie poprawilem ostateczny zestaw wyglada tak  :smile: 
Manipulator VERSA-LCDM-WH
VERSA 10 Płyta główna centrali alarmowe
MPL220 Obudowa metalowa
Akumulator MWS 7.2-12
TI700 Sygnalizator zewnetrzny, akustyczno-optyczny;
piezo-diody; głosnosc: 110dB; potrójne zabezpiec
TSD-1 Czujka dymu i ciepła do systemów alarmowych
Elmes GSM2 Uniwersalny moduł powiadomienia i
zdalnego sterowania GSM
Bosch Gen2 BPR2-WP12 sztuk 7 
wybrałem czujki bosch chodziło o ich wygląd  po prostu wydają  sie mi i zonie ładniejsze  :smile: 
co powiesz na taki ostateczny komplet i na cenę jego 1380 zl 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## fenix2

> Dzieki za odpowiedz masz racje te bosche nie sa odporne na zwierzaki ale juz to wyczytalem i sie poprawilem ostateczny zestaw wyglada tak 
> Manipulator VERSA-LCDM-WH
> VERSA 10 Płyta główna centrali alarmowe
> MPL220 Obudowa metalowa
> Akumulator MWS 7.2-12
> TI700 Sygnalizator zewnetrzny, akustyczno-optyczny;
> piezo-diody; głosnosc: 110dB; potrójne zabezpiec
> TSD-1 Czujka dymu i ciepła do systemów alarmowych
> Elmes GSM2 Uniwersalny moduł powiadomienia i
> ...


Dobry wybór.

----------


## budynbudyn

alarm juz dojechal   na dniach przychodzi elektryk i ciagnie kable  elektryczne to i przeciagnie do alarmu z tego co sie orientuje typologio gwiazdy od centralki do kazdej czujki  kabelek 6x0,5  jedynie  czujka przy drzwiach wejsciowych bedzie podlaczona do manimulatora jedno pytanko  czujki  krancowe  na manipulatorze na sygnalizoatorze i obudowie  alarmu gdzie to sie podlacza kazda przez osobne wejscie na plycie ? jak tak to mi zbraknie  wejść   :sad:   dopiero teraz piszac oswiecilo mnie i odrazu pytam co z tym fantem zrobic. nastepne pytanie w jakiej odleglosci pod tynkami puscic kabelki alarmu od kabli elektrycznych ? pozdrawiam

----------


## budynbudyn

juz sobie poradzilem z podlaczeniem i problem krancowek sam sie rozwiazal  :smile:  teraz pozostal mi jeden problem wszystko dziala troche problemow  mialem z konfiguracja  elmesa gsm  mam laptopa z win 7 a tam problemy niewielkie mialem  alarm dziala sygnalizuje jak trzeba mam powiadomienie na komorke przez sms i clipa ale ni jak nie mam pojcecia jak podlaczyc  modul gsm abym za pomoca telefonu sterowal alarmem uzbrajal i rozbrajal i sprawdzal stan. kto pomoze? pozdrawiam

----------


## budynbudyn

odkopuje temat ostatnio udalo mi sie przeciac przewod od jednej czujki , poczytalm i dowiedzialem sie ze mozna laczyc przewody polaczone skrecone  mocno i na dlugim odcinku termokurczliwa rurka i na to jeszcze izolacja  wszystko to w bruzdzie   zakryte gipsem i juz dwa razy mialem alarm  z tej czujki czemu tak moze byc kto wie ?

----------


## fenix2

> odkopuje temat ostatnio udalo mi sie przeciac przewod od jednej czujki , poczytalm i dowiedzialem sie ze* mozna laczyc przewody polaczone skrecone  mocno* i na dlugim odcinku termokurczliwa rurka i na to jeszcze izolacja  wszystko to w bruzdzie   zakryte gipsem i juz dwa razy mialem alarm  z tej czujki czemu tak moze byc kto wie ?


Że co?
Przewody od alarmu można łączyć.
Przewody powinny być zlutowane!
Może to wina kabla a może, wróżek tu nie ma trzeba by zapytać wróżbity Macieja jedyne 3zł za SMS.
Można wypiąć czujkę z mostkować kabel i zobaczyć czy alarmy się powtórzą.

----------


## budynbudyn

> Że co?
> Przewody od alarmu można łączyć.
> Przewody powinny być zlutowane!
> Może to wina kabla a może, wróżek tu nie ma trzeba by zapytać wróżbity Macieja jedyne 3zł za SMS.
> Można wypiąć czujkę z mostkować kabel i zobaczyć czy alarmy się powtórzą.


Dzieki za  fachową porade widac ze spotkałeś sie  z takim problemem i odpowiadasz  zeby pomoc..... teraz juz wiem ze takie cos sie może zdążyć i jak temu w przyszłości zaradzić. Dzieki bogu i wróżkom za to ze  jest takie forum

----------


## fenix2

Rozumiem że każdą żyłę z osobna również zaizolowałeś?
Czujki podłączone jako NC czy 2OEL? Czy jeszcze inaczej?

----------

